# camo is peeling off atv



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

:cussing:What can you do to keep the camo from peeling off your atv, my dad has a 07 420 and on the rear fenders its starting to come off


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing that I've found. I tried being real careful while washing it when I bought it. After about 6 months, just started peeling while washing it after the Marengo ride.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

i know.. idk why they charge 500 bucks more for something thats gonna peel off after 5 rides


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

When I contacted Honda, they said they would replace it one time with whatever color I wanted. But could not guarantee that another set of camo would stick. I didn't want any other color, thats why I bought camo. So I just finished taking it all off and I like the tan.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

looks pretty good i may get em to try that once it starts peeling all over but right now its just on the rear fenders


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i like the tan looks good


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> i like the tan looks good


Thanks, I like not having the same old colors.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

the white looks pretty good on 420s to me


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

i have An 07 brute force and every time i go riding i have more and more spots from the camo peeling it pisses me off


----------

